# Newbie looking for help on routing curved moulding.



## Dan_H (May 26, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm new here..I tried to search for an answer, but may not have used the right words. I'm looking for tips or suggestions on how to route a profile on a curved piece of wood. 

The wood is an elliptical arc, 6' across with a 6" rise in the center, it's 3/4 thick and width is 2 1/2"...and I'm trying to end up with something like a Colonial Moulding profile.

My first thought was to buy an elliptical/arc routing jig from Rockler (or make something like it). Then I thought I might just use the forms that I made for doing the bent lamination...maybe with a pin in a router sub-base and some guide slot in the form?

Anyhow, any thoughts on doing this with a router? :wacko:

I would be open to hand tool ideas as well...though that might be considered off-topic for this Forum!

Thanks all.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dan,

I'm afraid I can't help you but someone will come along who can. There are some really creative people on here that ascribe to the "don't tell me it cannot be done with a router"!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Dan,
Are you trying to rout the shape, or just run a moulding around the already cut shape? If it is cut, then just use a bearing guided cutter, if not then you must make a shaped jig an use a guide bush to follow. If you don't have a bearing guided cutter use a sub base with a pointed end to follow the shape.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I had the problem Dan I would try the old two pins, string and pencil method. I'm not aware of the maths involved but being the practical sort I would lay down an 8' sheet of MDF/Chipboard or whatever, stick drawing pins 6' apart make a loop of non stretching cord which, when placed around the two pins will extend 6" at the centre point. Place the pencil at one end within the loop and trace a line along the length of cord, keeping it tight. This should I think produce one half of an ellipse. I would now set a compass to 2.5" and drag the point along the line allowing the pencil to draw a line. Jig or band saw along the two lines. sand smooth and we should now have a template to attach with pins to the wood ready for routing. I don't know if it will work, but it's how I would attempt it.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Dan, Check out the video at the link below. It may be what your looking for.

WoodworkersEdge.com Tool Tip - Making Gooseneck Moldings


----------



## Dan_H (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses back...the usage of a guide of some sort was what I was thinking as well and the video clip that Rusty shared nailed it! 

I had also asked a similar question on another forum that I visit and someone suggested a bridge jig...I wasn't really sure what that meant but my guess is it's what they rigged up in the Gooseneck clip.

I had not thought of making a wooden guide which would act like a bearing on a router bit.....very clever!

I'll have to take some photos of what I end up with and share back when my project is further along.

Cheers, Dan


----------

